# old flex track any value?



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I bought some N scale stuff to get the engines and cars, and it came with some Misc buildins and some flex track and cork bedding...Im not sure who made it or how old...I was told it was in storage for some years before I bought it...Is their any value to it still or are more people just buying new? if so im gonna sell it off or trade it off to get more HO stuff!! hehe


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You can always post it on eBay for 99 cents and see what happens...:thumbsup:


----------

